# Reposts - a suggestion



## Invader (Jan 7, 2012)

I haven't seen this addressed before.

I saw these two closed threads:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...182945-new-sls-schecter-8s-have-28-scale.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...checter-announces-c-8-blackjack-28-scale.html

I'm assuming they were closed because they're re-posts? I can't for the life of me find the proper thread for those guitars. I've run into this same "problem" a few times before. My suggestion for the mod who closes the thread: post a link to the proper discussion before closing the thread. That way users wouldn't have to hunt around for the proper thread, which in some cases isn't even on the same sub-forum. Sometimes the mod post something like "repost " in the end. If you type that, you might just as well post a link.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 7, 2012)

Noted. Though, to be honest, it's not my job to take five seconds to search. If I have to search for every thread I close it's a HUGE pain in the ass, especially if I'm on mobile. 

Perhaps if we got some help from the bunch of folks who report the thread, posted in it saying it was a repost, etc. it would be feasible. 

Here you go, regarding the Schecters: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...hecter-unveils-new-geetarz-6-7-8-content.html

Took about 30 seconds typing "new schecters" into Google with site:sevenstring.org attached.


----------



## Invader (Jan 7, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Noted. Though, to be honest, it's not my job to take five seconds to search. If I have to search for every thread I close it's a HUGE pain in the ass, especially if I'm on mobile.



Then maybe you should leave the more labor intensive moderating to the mods that aren't on a mobile. Just a thought, that's all.

Of course you guys shouldn't waste your time searching for stuff, but I'm sure in some cases the mod remembers off the top of his head where the proper thread is located.



> Took about 30 seconds typing "new schecters" into Google with site:sevenstring.org attached.



Thank you for that. Though not everyone is as search-savvy as some, so I stand by what I said earlier. If you remember where the proper thread is, at least a nudge in the right direction would be appreciated.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 7, 2012)

If I didn't Mod on mobile then there wouldn't be modding a lot of the time. I think you forget there are only six of us, and only half of that are on here usually. If I had to wait for a real terminal every time I wouldn't get any modding done. Don't get me wrong, I've passed the buck to another Mod before, but sometimes it's not a great option. In a few hours time I usually have a couple dozen reports, a few private messages, and a host of other stuff to look through. 


Honestly, it's a little tiresome to see members asking for us to do more and more and 
more without helping a little in turn. It would be nice to be met half way at least. 

I'm not complaining, I accepted this position, and understand what I have to do, but really, it's getting to be more of a burden than it's worth sometimes. Especially with the kind of attitude you're showing. 

As I said, it's noted and in the future I'll see what I can do, but sometimes it's going to fall on the responsability of the users here, not just the Mods. This a community, we should all pitch in, not just the guys with blue names.


----------



## Invader (Jan 7, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If I didn't Mod on mobile then there wouldn't be modding a lot of the time. I think you forget there are only six of us, and only half of that are on here usually. If I had to wait for a real terminal every time I wouldn't get any modding done. Don't get me wrong, I've passed the buck to another Mod before, but sometimes it's not a great option. In a few hours time I usually have a couple dozen report, a few private messages, and a host of other stuff to look through.



Oh don't get me wrong, I certainly appreciate the job you guys do here, especially considering the size of the member base. Hats off to all of you!



> Honestly, it's a little tiresome to see members asking for us to do more and more and
> more without helping a little in turn. It would be nice to be met half way at least.



Well personally I try to help as much as a normal member can; report spam, help others out and steer clear of trouble.



> I'm not complaining, I accepted this position, and understand what I have to do, but really, it's getting to be more of a burden than it's worth sometimes. Especially with the kind of attitude you're showing.



I guess the tone of my messages can be perceived as arrogant. I just brought up a point I haven't seen addressed here before. I'm not demanding anything here, just giving my perspective on things.

Sorry if I came across as needy or arrogant.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Jan 7, 2012)

For me at least,every thread I come across that is a repost I will post the original or proper thread it should be in. It takes five seconds like max said and it's the absolute least I can do to "help out"


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah ddorian is pretty much gone and mesh was in india like all month. :/


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jan 7, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah ddorian is pretty much gone and mesh was in india like all month. :/



We have Randy, we can always count on Randy.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 7, 2012)

What do you mean? He dissapeared for a while once because he was pregnant.


----------



## steve1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Mods are here to moderate, they have enough to do without having to take you by the hand and lead you to wherever you want to go. I know the forum search bar is a bit of a dunce, but just use google.

Being a mod must be exasperating, having to deal with us lot 

Most of the time the mods seem very helpful, they just talk to you bluntly when they have to deal with the same old stuff over and over.


----------



## Goatchrist (Jan 7, 2012)

> What do you mean? He dissapeared for a while once because he was pregnant.



boy or girl?


----------



## Explorer (Jan 7, 2012)

My quick skim of this topic:

Threads are posted because member didn't bother searching.

New thread is started, with OP not finding previous topics. 

Rather than asking how to search, OP suggest mods do search and link to all topics related to closed repost. 

Mod gives info on how to search.

OP keeps pushing.

????

Profit!

*laugh*


----------



## Rick (Jan 8, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> What do you mean? He dissapeared for a while once because he was pregnant.



You're welcome.


----------



## Invader (Jan 9, 2012)

Some of you seem to be missing the point. This isn't about just me. I'm sure there are others that have had this same "problem" and I'm also positive that a number of those people don't even know a google site search exists.

What I proposed was just a convenience factor for those people. As already mentioned, the mods shouldn't have to babysit anyone and do their work for them. Internet isn't always convenient and easy. But if, in some cases, the mod (or whoever reading the thread before it's closed) knows where to find the proper discussion for the topic it would do no harm to share the info. In my example, the discussion for the 8 string Schecters was found in the _7-string subforum_, several pages ago.

Anyway, this is starting to become a bit deadhorsebeatish, especially when Max already noted the suggestion. No hard feelings eh?


Oh, just for the record: I can find my way around teh interwebz quite well (so I've got that "life skill" covered, thank you very much)


----------

